# Al Corbon feast.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Wrap a 4 pound beef roast heavily scored with a knife longways in tinfoil, cover in a mixture of:
1 PBR or other cheap beer, cheap beer is better for cooking.
2 tablespoons of sugar.
1 salt.
1 black pepper.
1 tbsp minced garlic and oil.
1 red pepper.
4 tablespoons of Worcestershire sauce.
Wrap tightly and put over coals gone to red one hour each side.

While it cooks, mix:
4 finely diced Jalapeno peppers of good size.
2 sprigs of finely shredded cilantro.
5-6 finely chopped green onions.
1 sprig of shredded basil.
Just enough lemon juice to cover it all and let soak.

THE SPREAD!:
One block of your favorite cream cheese.
3/4 cup of sour cream.
1 package of dehydrated ranch dressing mix.
3 tbsp olive oil.
blend and let sit.
STIR AGAIN BEFORE SERVING!

Remove the roast from heat and cut into slices 1/4" thick and SEAR in an iron skillet containing a mixture of melted butter, minced garlic and Worcestershire sauce.[FRENCH'S RULES!]sear each side semi-crisp.

When done, marinate in the pepper/onion/lemon mix for a few minutes before serving.serve with white corn or Masa flour tortillas, before wrapping the meat, smear with the spread and a tablespoon full of the pepper/onion lemon mix.

I love this stuff!:droolie:


----------

